# upgrade to new classic



## magician john (Nov 25, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

I have just upgraded to the new Classic version of LR and still have the older cc version as well. I understood that the classic would be an upgrade from cc and the old cc would be removed.

Why do I have the cc version as well? should this happen?
I only want to keep the Classic desktop version so how do I delete the old cc version?  (or is there a good reason to keep both?)

thanks
john


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 25, 2017)

When you upgrade to Classic, you have the choice whether or not you want to remove CC2015. The default was remove initially, but this may have been changed because many people didn't want that. You can simply remove CC2015 manually. Please not that 'Lightroom CC' is now the name of an entirely new app, that you also have as an option in your account.


----------



## magician john (Nov 25, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> When you upgrade to Classic, you have the choice whether or not you want to remove CC2015. The default was remove initially, but this may have been changed because many people didn't want that. You can simply remove CC2015 manually. Please not that 'Lightroom CC' is now the name of an entirely new app, that you also have as an option in your account.


how do I remove the cc please?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 25, 2017)

You should be able to do that from the CC app. There should also be an uninstaller in its folder inside the Applications folder.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 26, 2017)

This is so interesting. There was such an outcry that older versions where being removed that Adobe changed the default to keep them.   Y


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 26, 2017)

In the past, that always was the default, hence the outcry.


----------



## magician john (Nov 26, 2017)

there is no uninstall in lightroom cc as  haven't installed it. 
what is there is Lightroom cc 2015, which has now been called lightroom classic in the app. if I uninstall this, then I uninstall LR Classic.
I wan't to remove LR cc 2015.
Please advise how to do this.
thank you


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 26, 2017)

It would help if you used the proper names. 'Lightroom CC' is the new app (which you haven't installed). 'Lightroom Classic CC' is the current desktop focused Lightroom. 'Lightroom CC2015' is its predecessor and that is the one we are talking about. Correct? 
If so, there should be a 'Lightroom' folder inside your Applications folder. This 'Lightroom' folder (without 'CC' or 'Classic' in its name) was the folder where Lightroom CC2015 was installed. This folder should contain an (alias to the) uninstaller.

If not, go to the CC App menu. Click on the right side of the Lightroom Classic button. That should give you 'other versions' option, where you should be able to uninstall CC2015 if that is still installed.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm getting tired of writing it out. On other forums I'm starting to call LR CC Classic LR7. Technically it is LR CC Classic 7.0.1


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2017)

Go to your Applications folder > Utilities > Adobe Installers > Uninstall Adobe Lightroom.

Or in the CC app that Johan' screenshotted above, there should be an arrow to the left of Lightroom Classic. Click it to show Lightroom CC 2015, and then you'll be able to access the uninstall option under the arrow on the right.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 26, 2017)

Zenon said:


> I'm getting tired of writing it out. On other forums I'm starting to call LR CC Classic LR7. Technically it is LR CC Classic 7.0.1


It's not 'Lr CC Classic', it's 'Lr Classic CC'. Most people would simply use 'Lightroom Classic' for the desktop focused 'old' Lightroom, and 'Lightroom CC' for the new cloud focused app.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 26, 2017)

Potato - Potato. I'm still going to call it LR7 and I'm fine with corrections


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 26, 2017)

Call it whatever you like. If you want to communicate effectively however, you may not have that luxury. Even if you use the correct names, many people get confused. :(


----------



## Zenon (Nov 26, 2017)

You make a good point. I must admit I have put the CC in the wrong place but is it not called LR Classic CC 7.0.1 release? LR CC is version 1. If I have to write it out each time to make it easier then I will. I was kinda hoping it would catch on.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 26, 2017)

'7.01 release’ is not part of the official name, so it's 'Lightroom Classic CC' officially. But of course if you are talking about a particular version (because of bugs for example), then you'll need to add this so people know which version you're talking about.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 26, 2017)

DCW said:


> What is the difference between 2015.13 and 7.01? Can I delete one?  I believe these are different iterations of LR 6


No, they are not. CC2015.13 is indeed the latest subscription version of Lr6. Lr Classic CC is what you would call 'Lightroom 7'.



DCW said:


> Why do they (both I think) periodically insist that I provide Adobe login creds from keychain? I thought 6.0 was a "standalone" version, and if it is, I should be able to use the app on a machine that is not online.


You can, but every now and then they need to verify that your license is valid.



DCW said:


> What is the difference between these seeminly identical versions? Do they have separate licenses?


They are not identical. See above.



DCW said:


> I assume 1.01 is the new cloud gizmo.  I have a subscription to it that I paid for before I really grasped what I was doing, and would love to jettison it.  Can I delete it safely?


Not if you want to continue to use Lightroom CC2015.13 or Lightroom Classic.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 26, 2017)

There is no LR7 stand alone, only subscription. Does not seem that hard to me. At first it might be a little confusing but over time. Again I don't mind witting it out if t works better.


----------



## magician john (Nov 26, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Go to your Applications folder > Utilities > Adobe Installers > Uninstall Adobe Lightroom.
> 
> Or in the CC app that Johan' screenshotted above, there should be an arrow to the left of Lightroom Classic. Click it to show Lightroom CC 2015, and then you'll be able to access the uninstall option under the arrow on the right.


Thanks Victoria, found the arrow to the left and uninstalled cc 2015.
Looked at doing as Johan had said and when I clicked on the right side of the button, it only gave me options to INSTALL only.
Believe part of this situation that everyone has made comments about could have been avoided had Adobe called the new cc (cloud/mobile based option) something different to "cc" , almost anything else would have prevented a lot of this confusion.
anyway thank you very much.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2017)

No problem John. Yes, Adobe created mass confusion here, no doubt!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 26, 2017)

1 and 2: As already explained, Lightroom Classic is the successor of Lightroom CC2015. That means you don't need to keep both. You can uninstall Lightroom CC2015/Lightroom 6 if you know you won't use it any longer. I don't have it on my computers.

3: Why do you think that? You don't need to keep/install either Lightroom CC or Lightroom CC2015/6 in order to use Lightroom Classic. If you only want to use Lightroom Classic, then only keep that on your computer. Uninstall the others.

4: 'Stand alone' is a perpetual license. That means you only pay once, rather than monthly. However, it only makes sense that Adobe wants to check that you are not using a pirated copy, so it does not mean you don't need to connect to Adobe ever. Lightroom 6 is the perpetual license, Lightroom CC2015 (and now Lightroom Classic) is subscription.

5: Lightroom Classic is the successor of Lightroom CC2015/Lightroom 6. That is why the (un)official version number is 7. Adobe does not make that a secret. If you choose the 'About' menu, you will see that version number. However, as Lightroom 6 was the perpetual license version, 'Lightroom 7' would suggest a perpetual license version too. There is no perpetual license version anymore, so that is why I said you 'would call it' that way (if only....).

You say “_I prepaid $120 for a year of a subscription that I don't want_”. But what *do* you want? If you want Lightroom Classic, then you paid for what you want. If you want to continue to use Lightroom 6 (and you accept that this means no more updates after the year ends) then why *did* you pay for that subscription?


----------



## Zenon (Nov 26, 2017)

I made the mistake of updating LR6 as a plan customer and it morphed into CC2105. I was not worried as I could get it back and it is still LR6 on the laptop.  

I was getting an annoying update notice for CS6 and there have been no updates for years. Only my iMac, not my laptop. I used an Adobe CC cleaner and it took everything out of app folder including the app installer on the HD. CC1025, LC Classic CC, PS CS6 and PS CC. I didn't panic yet.

I downloaded the app installer and since now the system did not see CC2015 or PS CS6 it did not offer me installs or updates. I installed LR Classic CC and PS CC. I got my presets and default settings back with LR Classic CC. All the windows were arranged like before and my actions where still there for PS CC.

At this point I'm not sure I care of the others are installed. They are on my laptop and I have the key codes for LR6 and PS CS6.     

This is the cleaner.

Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems


----------



## Zenon (Nov 26, 2017)

You can find stand alone LR6 here. Just be aware that Adobe will no longer be updating it as of Dec 31, 2017. If you get a new camera released in 2018 or later it won't read the RAW files and you will have to convert to DNG.        

Adobe products: desktop, web, and mobile applications | Adobe


----------



## DCW (Nov 27, 2017)

Zenon said:


> You can find stand alone LR6 here. Just be aware that Adobe will no longer be updating it as of Dec 31, 2017. If you get a new camera released in 2018 or later it won't read the RAW files and you will have to convert to DNG.
> 
> Adobe products: desktop, web, and mobile applications | Adobe


Thanks. I'll be converting to another product pretty soon anyway. Just trying to figure out the easiest way to last out the time required to transition away from Adobe completely.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 27, 2017)

The part about ransom. You never owned any Adobe software. You installed it and purchased a licence to use it. When they updated the version you had to pay to get it to open new camera RAW files.

However I'm not trying to convince you to stay with Adobe. If you are that unhappy it is best to find something else.


----------



## DCW (Nov 27, 2017)

You win!  I was wondering who the scold would be to wag their finger on that subject. There's always someone. I know that. I do IP litigation. But, while you get an A for legal scholarship, you flunk marketing. As long as my photos and my edits are only available if I continue to pay Adobe then they are being held ransom. I don't really care if you agree, and I also don't really care if you're trying to convince me of anything at all. Please don't reply.


----------



## magician john (Nov 25, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

I have just upgraded to the new Classic version of LR and still have the older cc version as well. I understood that the classic would be an upgrade from cc and the old cc would be removed.

Why do I have the cc version as well? should this happen?
I only want to keep the Classic desktop version so how do I delete the old cc version?  (or is there a good reason to keep both?)

thanks
john


----------



## Zenon (Nov 27, 2017)

Well you have come in with few posts and stirred it up - on purpose is my guess. You do IP litigation but you can't figure out the explanations people are providing. There are only two LR choices. Your files are not in the cloud if you don't want them to be but I imagine trying to explain this to you will be a complete waste of everyones time


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 27, 2017)

DCW said:


> You win!  I was wondering who the scold would be to wag their finger on that subject. There's always someone. I know that. I do IP litigation. But, while you get an A for legal scholarship, you flunk marketing. As long as my photos and my edits are only available if I continue to pay Adobe then they are being held ransom. I don't really care if you agree, and I also don't really care if you're trying to convince me of anything at all. Please don't reply.


NO ONE HERE IS BEING A SCOLD.  (Yes, I am shouting!)  Adobe is quite clear that if you stop paying for your subscription you can continue to use the LIBRARY and certain other parts of Lightroom to work with the images you already imported and processed.  You just can't import and process any new images.  You can still export all your processed images.  And if you shoot RAW, Adobe didn't take those away from you either.

Ransom?  Where have you been?  Southwest Elbonia?  Lots of software is being priced as a subscription only, both for consumers and businesses.  I just upgraded to Quicken 2018.  That's subscription only.  Office 365, that's subscription only.  Cloud storage, that's subscription only.  No one accuses these other vendors of holding their data ransom.

To be clear, I own LR 6 perpetual and I am waiting to see if Adobe is contrite enough with all the confusion they have created to offer some sort of discounted pricing for long-term customers.  But sooner or later, I will upgrade to LR Classic.

Phil Burton


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 27, 2017)

I would suggest we close this thread as it serves no purpose other than bitching.


----------

